# knipex lineman pliers



## BP_redbear

I personally have not, however one of my co-worker technician/machine mechanics had a pair of those *KNIPEX Lineman* that he used in the food processing plant where we worked. They seemed to *hold up extremely well,* and were not treated with care, I can tell you.

*If they are 9",* they are probably a good choice. However, *Klein* has an excellent reputation, design, durability, and following. And, _most_ of KLEIN Hand Tools are still *made in the USA.*

*Knipex (Germany)* is known for their pliers (most notably the Alligator line of pump pliers). They use EXCELLENT steel, they know how to _properly HARDEN steel_, which is a big flaw with cheap pliers and screwdrivers. 
SOFT steel rounds off too quickly, doesn't stay sharp.

I use *Klein's J2000-9NETP* now as an apprentice. I used *WIHA's* Lineman Insulated version at the last plant where I worked as an electrician. They served quite well, however I bought the KLEIN because the Wiha's were only 8" and not nearly as wide as the Klein, although Wiha (Germany) also know how to select and heat treat steel.


----------



## Bkessler

I have not tried them but would buy them in a second if I saw a pair. Knipex tools are great I have their slip joint pliers and there are great. Ten times better than channel lock or klein. I was told (don't know if its true) that knipex was started in germany during wwII part of the war machine.


----------



## Lz_69

I have a pair of the American styled ones without the ergonomic grip, along with a set of there high leverage *****, and they're good pliers. There still pretty new so I can't say how they'll hold up.

As for how they compare to Kleins they both broke in super fast and I like the way the Knipex ***** have more of a snap action cutting compared to my last pair HD2000 Kleins. 

For the linemans the knipex seem to have a slightly smaller notch in the cutting area then my old Kleins making it slightly harder to cut larger BX like 12/3+ and feel a tad lighter which might make it harder to drive staples with them. On the plus side they have a flat edges on the sides of the head which might help getting into tight areas and such and a grip on the back side of the head that may be useful.


----------



## Stan Mason

I got the Knipex linesman 9" and will never use anything but knipex. they are even better when you cut the grips of and use the Ideal grips on them.


----------



## Speedy Petey

I'd be using them right now IF the had a crimper.


----------



## Stan Mason

These are the best ones


----------



## BP_redbear

I agree. After the grips (both) pulled off the Klein J2000 pliers I purchased one of those Knipex 9" lineman pliers, only in the 1000V Insulated version. 
Definitely top quality, just be sure to get the 240mm model (either standard grip 09 01 240, cushion grip 09 02 240, or 1000V grips 09 06 240 or 09 08 240). 

The 200mm version is a European style, about 8". I also have a Wiha brand 1000V lineman, but they're 8" (200mm) and don't have near the leverage that the 240mm 9" 'American-style' lineman pliers have (but they are lighter in weight and well-made).


----------



## TOOL_5150

Im pretty angry at the klein JMan series nines... I was tugging on a greenlee fish and it kept slipping off  I looked at what used to be a sharp gripping area, it now all smooth. Paid somewhere around $35 for them too 

Klein is loosing quality...


~Matt


----------



## Lz_69

Stan Mason said:


> I got the Knipex linesman 9" and will never use anything but knipex. they are even better when you cut the grips of and use the Ideal grips on them.



What model Ideal grips did you use? 

http://www.mytoolstore.com/ideal/ide11-30.html


----------



## Stan Mason

Lz_69 said:


> What model Ideal grips did you use?
> 
> http://www.mytoolstore.com/ideal/ide11-30.html


Those are it I telling you your going to love it!!


----------



## Lz_69

I guess I'll have to buy some then... I got the Klein tenite grips but since Klein's have thicker handles they wouldn't fit.


----------



## Stan Mason

Lz_69 said:


> I guess I'll have to buy some then... I got the Klein tenite grips but since Klein's have thicker handles they wouldn't fit.


you know you have to boil them right


----------



## electricalperson

i have the knipex new england style linesmen pliars with the red dipped handles. they work great and are much better quality than klein. i believe klein is starting to cheapen up. it used tobe the standard in our industry but im disapointed with the quality of the tools especially the screwdrivers now. they recently came out with the journeyman 2000 series screw drivers and im thinking of buying a set. anyone use them yet?


----------



## Stan Mason

electricalperson said:


> i have the knipex new england style linesmen pliars with the red dipped handles. they work great and are much better quality than klein. i believe klein is starting to cheapen up. it used tobe the standard in our industry but im disapointed with the quality of the tools especially the screwdrivers now. they recently came out with the journeyman 2000 series screw drivers and im thinking of buying a set. anyone use them yet?


Bought them and Gave them away I bought Whia here they are 









Will never buy Klein again nothing but garbage!!


----------



## electricalperson

Stan Mason said:


> Bought them and Gave them away I bought Whia here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will never buy Klein again nothing but garbage!!


so the j2000 screwdrivers suck?


----------



## Stan Mason

All klein did was changed the handels same quality in the shafts But don't quote me on this but i think the handels are made in germany, the whia are cheaper in price and and way better quality


----------



## Aiken Colon

You guys ever used Witte before? Knipex bought them out, about 6 months ago. I am not sure if Knipex is selling off the old inventory, or even re-doing the design at all. My Knipex factory rep told me they are really good, and they will be coming out with new sets soon that feature both the Knipex line and Witte screwdrivers together.

JJ


----------



## Lz_69

Aiken Colon said:


> You guys ever used Witte before? Knipex bought them out, about 6 months ago. I am not sure if Knipex is selling off the old inventory, or even re-doing the design at all. My Knipex factory rep told me they are really good, and they will be coming out with new sets soon that feature both the Knipex line and Witte screwdrivers together.
> 
> JJ



Witte used to make screwdrivers for Matco.


----------



## Stan Mason

Aiken Colon said:


> You guys ever used Witte before? Knipex bought them out, about 6 months ago. I am not sure if Knipex is selling off the old inventory, or even re-doing the design at all. My Knipex factory rep told me they are really good, and they will be coming out with new sets soon that feature both the Knipex line and Witte screwdrivers together.
> 
> JJ


yea i seem them at a trade show the handels are a little weird but you can tell that they are of good quality


----------



## thekoolcody

481apprentice said:


> Has anyone tried these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they compare to kleins?


better then my springloaded 9ns


----------



## electricalperson

thekoolcody said:


> better then my springloaded 9ns


i would never use anything thats spring loaded besides my tin snips. to me a spring loaded tool is cheap and crappy  knipex makes the best pliars ive used so far. one thing that would make them better is if they put a little crimper die on them. i dont really use bucanans that much anyway but if im working with fork terminals i have the klein crimper tool for that


----------



## BP_redbear

Aiken Colon said:


> You guys ever used Witte before? Knipex bought them out, about 6 months ago. I am not sure if Knipex is selling off the old inventory, or even re-doing the design at all. My Knipex factory rep told me they are really good, and they will be coming out with new sets soon that feature both the Knipex line and Witte screwdrivers together.
> 
> JJ


I have wanted to try Witte screwdrivers, but I cannot get my Wiha screwdrivers to wear out (or break!). I have heard that Witte has a good reputation for quality and dependability. I have seen combo sets of Knipex insulated pliers and Witte's insulated screwdrivers for sale, I believe.

So will Knipex keep the Witte name on the screwdrivers or mark them 'Knipex' ? They have to be good if Knipex bought them out. All Knipex makes is pliers, (and they're exceptional at it), so it's likely a good move buying a screwdriver manufacturer that is very good at it.

Does Witte make pliers, too?


----------



## Stan Mason

yes they are knipex on them but you will see made by witte engraved on the handel in very small letters i went to a trade show and saw them there the whia has a better handel on them,depends on what series you have, have you ever heard of felco they are made in germany I just bought a set but I will keep you inform on the quality of them. they are a little more money than the whia


----------



## BP_redbear

I have a Insulated set of Wiha and a set of Wiha's extra-heavy-duty with the hex shafts, hex bolsters and steel striking caps.


----------



## BP_redbear

Here are the Wiha styles that I have:

It is amazing both the control and torque that can be delivered by their handle styles. You may not think that a handle that is almost completely round would be so powerful. You can use your whole hand, or just fingertips at the cap end, or put one finger on the tip and use the other fingers on the larger part of the handle to spin it.

I also have one of their Insulated 1/4" hex bit drivers with the bits magazine in the handle, and also have one of their 3K-handle type screwdrivers 4mm (like posted by electricalperson), along with a set of the 'Dynamic Technician' screwdrivers, but none are quite like the two styles pictured below, both for durability, toughness, sharpness, proper dimensions, and good steel, hardened properly, and excellent quality control. I believe the last three features/attributes mentioned are the main reasons that other brands get lousy reputations; by using poor steel and/or not hardening the steel properly, and/or poor (or no) quality control. 
Maybe this is Klein's problem as of late? So many of us here have commented on their dissatisfaction with Klein's screwdrivers. (The only Klein SDs that I have is a 10-in-1 and the conduit reamer/fitting driver). The tip on the fitting driver rounded off PRETTY fast, and I have to use more effort to hold the driver in the screw's slot to keep it from camming out.

(Of course there's always the misuse of the tool; like when a 4th year apprentice was using one of his Klein 5/16" straight-blade screwdrivers to hold a #3 phillips screw while he tightened the nut with a socket and ratchet. (He snapped one of the corners right off the screwdriver).

I can't recall specifically if I have used my Wiha screwdrivers in such a manner, but i can tell you that I have beat the crap out of the red & black Extra H.D. drivers, and they haven't dulled or broken yet.


----------



## thekoolcody

electricalperson said:


> i would never use anything thats spring loaded besides my tin snips. to me a spring loaded tool is cheap and crappy  knipex makes the best pliars ive used so far. one thing that would make them better is if they put a little crimper die on them. i dont really use bucanans that much anyway but if im working with fork terminals i have the klein crimper tool for that


Tools are expensive, I dont have a wad of cash, or a job that can support me sufficently, So if you think spring loaded is crap, ok, but that is what i have to work with.....My birthday is in a few days, send me a new pair of line mens:yes:


----------



## Stan Mason

thekoolcody said:


> Tools are expensive, I dont have a wad of cash, or a job that can support me sufficently, So if you think spring loaded is crap, ok, but that is what i have to work with.....My birthday is in a few days, send me a new pair of line mens:yes:


 give me your address and i will I havea a brand new pair of Ideals


----------



## Lz_69

Stan Mason said:


> yes they are knipex on them but you will see made by witte engraved on the handel in very small letters i went to a trade show and saw them there the whia has a better handel on them,depends on what series you have, have you ever heard of felco they are made in germany I just bought a set but I will keep you inform on the quality of them. they are a little more money than the whia



I think you mean Felo, I bought some a while ago but I like Wiha screwdrivers better... Since I'm in Canada we use square drive screws for pretty much everything and The Felo square drive it was really loose fitting compared to wiha or klein where they fit perfectly.


----------



## Stan Mason

Was the quality good how about the handels what would you rate them. and I know about the square drive in Canada I started my trade there and got licenced in London Ontario


----------



## Lz_69

Stan Mason said:


> Was the quality good how about the handels what would you rate them. and I know about the square drive in Canada I started my trade there and got licenced in London Ontario


I haven't used them a whole lot but the handle have a good feeling shape with rubber that's like neophreme. I'm not a fan of the hanging hole though. 

I can't say how they would hold up but I beat on one of the slots a little bit and it seem to be solid.


----------



## Stan Mason

Well I got them today I will see how the perform at work tomorrow I will keep you guys informed, But so far I am hooked on whia and knipex.


----------



## Stan Mason

BP_redbear said:


> Here are the Wiha styles that I have:
> 
> It is amazing both the control and torque that can be delivered by their handle styles. You may not think that a handle that is almost completely round would be so powerful. You can use your whole hand, or just fingertips at the cap end, or put one finger on the tip and use the other fingers on the larger part of the handle to spin it.
> 
> I also have one of their Insulated 1/4" hex bit drivers with the bits magazine in the handle, and also have one of their 3K-handle type screwdrivers 4mm (like posted by electricalperson), along with a set of the 'Dynamic Technician' screwdrivers, but none are quite like the two styles pictured below, both for durability, toughness, sharpness, proper dimensions, and good steel, hardened properly, and excellent quality control. I believe the last three features/attributes mentioned are the main reasons that other brands get lousy reputations; by using poor steel and/or not hardening the steel properly, and/or poor (or no) quality control.
> Maybe this is Klein's problem as of late? So many of us here have commented on their dissatisfaction with Klein's screwdrivers. (The only Klein SDs that I have is a 10-in-1 and the conduit reamer/fitting driver). The tip on the fitting driver rounded off PRETTY fast, and I have to use more effort to hold the driver in the screw's slot to keep it from camming out.
> 
> (Of course there's always the misuse of the tool; like when a 4th year apprentice was using one of his Klein 5/16" straight-blade screwdrivers to hold a #3 phillips screw while he tightened the nut with a socket and ratchet. (He snapped one of the corners right off the screwdriver).
> 
> I can't recall specifically if I have used my Wiha screwdrivers in such a manner, but i can tell you that I have beat the crap out of the red & black Extra H.D. drivers, and they haven't dulled or broken yet.


Have you ever tried felo drivers yet?


----------



## BP_redbear

No, I have not.


----------



## Stan Mason

so i bought a set of the witte and the handels take some getting use to and tonight i just relize that MAC tools have the same screwdriver but says mac on them instead of proturn


----------



## Frasbee

I got a pair of dipped greenlee lineman's and I love'em.

I didn't realize they came with a little 12 g. stripper on 'em. It's not great for cutting large cables, but it's nice to be able to consolidate 2 tools to 1 when terminating boxes.


----------



## Stan Mason

Frasbee said:


> I got a pair of dipped greenlee lineman's and I love'em.
> 
> I didn't realize they came with a little 12 g. stripper on 'em. It's not great for cutting large cables, but it's nice to be able to consolidate 2 tools to 1 when terminating boxes.


I guess you never used a pair of knipex linesman? There are very well made and if you ever get a chance try a pair I guarentee you will say the same about them. I have tried pretty much ever brand of linesman and so far the knipex wins hands down every time. but it's a personal thing i guess.


----------



## Lz_69

Stan Mason said:


> I guess you never used a pair of knipex linesman? There are very well made and if you ever get a chance try a pair I guarentee you will say the same about them. I have tried pretty much ever brand of linesman and so far the knipex wins hands down every time. but it's a personal thing i guess.


Do you get your helper to polish those for you?


----------



## Stan Mason

Lz_69 said:


> Do you get your helper to polish those for you?


I polished them I was bored at home so i did


----------



## william1978

Stan Mason said:


> I polished them I was bored at home so i did


Sounds like you need a woman.


----------



## Stan Mason

I have a very beautiful woman do you


----------



## william1978

Stan Mason said:


> I have a very beautiful woman do you


 Yes I do also. :thumbup:


----------



## scott_8222

Have any of you ever tried these before?


http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=783&L=1&grpID=23&ukat=kabel08


----------



## fnfs2000

they are pretty awesome shears! they are half the weight of others and still cut things easier. 

On the Witte subject... I never heard anything about a Witte Buyout. I know in the US they are represented together by the same importer, but that means nothing, and all the official sets coming out of Germany have WERA drivers in them. I highly prefer WERA over Witte or WIHA.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Am I the only one that has issues with german made screwdrivers fitting in screw heads and the like?

~Matt


----------



## fnfs2000

What brand are you having issues with? The phillips drive from WERA makes most guys go crazy when I show them how it fits. You can stick a #2 wera non magnetized into a drywall screw or whatever and will hang there against gravity. Same with the driver tips, they fit so perfectly. Particularly when using an impact driver you need to try hard to make it spin out and strip the screw.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Should have been a little more specific - the slotted wera screwdrivers.

~Matt


----------



## fnfs2000

Hmmm, never had trouble. They do make about a hundred various sizes though.


----------



## scott_8222

Is it worth it for the little bit of extra weight and price for the comfort of the two colour handles (red and blue) compared to the regular plastic dipped ones


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TOOL_5150 said:


> Am I the only one that has issues with german made screwdrivers fitting in screw heads and the like?
> 
> ~Matt


 

I have seen them a little sloppy in some set screws and that type of stuff but in the control cabinets of the stuff I am normally working on they fit all the screws very well.


----------



## fnfs2000

scott_8222 said:


> Is it worth it for the little bit of extra weight and price for the comfort of the two colour handles (red and blue) compared to the regular plastic dipped ones


personal preference. 

I like ergo handles, especially on my cobras when running rmc all day long. My hands are feeling order than they should and I can tell the difference at the end of the day.


----------



## crusant

*Urgent Quote*



481apprentice said:


> Has anyone tried these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they compare to kleins?


Dear Sirs,

We are an industrial distributor located in Puerto Rico. Now we have a request for a government bid with closing date of 5/28/2009. THE CLOSING DATE IS CRITICAL. The request is as follow:

1200 units – Pliers Side Cutting New England Type

Special Requirements: Samples, Descriptive and Technical Literature shall be include if request by customer. One (1) unit factory sealed and properly.

Warranty: The bidder shall include at bid opening the warranty conditions of the offer. Shall have a lifetime warranty under normal operating conditions.

Equal or approved equal to: Klein Tools USA D200-9NE and Knipex 09 01 240
Delivery: 1200 units 45 days ARO

We need your price for bid in MAy 28, and the enough information to calculate freight charge. If you can quote CIF San Juan PR better.

Thank,

Mario Cruz
Industrial Solutions Equipment
787-846-0809/0810 Ofi
787-846-0811 Fax
[email protected]


----------



## Aiken Colon

*Rfq*



crusant said:


> Dear Sirs,
> 
> We are an industrial distributor located in Puerto Rico. Now we have a request for a government bid with closing date of 5/28/2009. THE CLOSING DATE IS CRITICAL. The request is as follow:
> 
> 1200 units – Pliers Side Cutting New England Type
> 
> Special Requirements: Samples, Descriptive and Technical Literature shall be include if request by customer. One (1) unit factory sealed and properly.
> 
> Warranty: The bidder shall include at bid opening the warranty conditions of the offer. Shall have a lifetime warranty under normal operating conditions.
> 
> Equal or approved equal to: Klein Tools USA D200-9NE and Knipex 09 01 240
> Delivery: 1200 units 45 days ARO
> 
> We need your price for bid in MAy 28, and the enough information to calculate freight charge. If you can quote CIF San Juan PR better.
> 
> Thank,
> 
> Mario Cruz
> Industrial Solutions Equipment
> 787-846-0809/0810 Ofi
> 787-846-0811 Fax
> [email protected]


Mario,

I am assuming this is your company as well: *http://torquepr.com/contact%20us/contact%20us/index.htm*

You are posting a bid request in an electrician's forum. If you would like to request a quote for the Knipex 09 01 240, you can send that request to [email protected] or fax it to 480-467-2280, but this is not a distributor's forum. :blink:

Please be aware that your time period of 45 for delivery most likely won't happen as Knipex probably doesn't stock 1200 pieces of that item here in the US.

...you guys can get back to relevant posts now. :thumbsup:

Chris

...when you become a distributor, most manufacturers (including Knipex) will let you use *their *product photos and *their* logos to advertise. I like how Chad's Lunch Box puts a watermark in the image like it's his. Some people are goofy.


----------



## Mike_586

As far as Kleins go, I buy very little of it anymore. After having a couple tools wear out a little quicker than I'd expect from a 'high end' tool, and having to fight tooth and nail to get them to honor their warranty with a defective pair of pliers, I simply wrote them off.

I've got a lot of Greenlee (I get a lot of gread deals on Greenlee), Wiha, Wera stuff to name a few brands. 

Wiha, Wera and Knipex are easily the top of the heap in terms of quality. No one can work metal like Germans.


----------



## mattsilkwood

i had trouble with the j2000 9" grips to. i took them off and put a couple drops of gorilla glue on them havent had any trouble since, thats been about four years now.

i havent used the knipex linemans but i havent use channel locks since i got my first pair of knipex, ive got a couple pairs of 10" and 16" and a pair of 22", awesome tools.

for the most part i dont think ive seen any bad tools made in germany.


----------



## Tulbox

*Knipex Pliers Grips*



Stan Mason said:


> I got the Knipex linesman 9" and will never use anything but knipex. they are even better when you cut the grips of and use the Ideal grips on them.


Hi..I work for Knipex and am wondering why you cut off the grips? We they too skinny? did you put on larger 2 tone grips? Just curious since was are always trying to imporve our tools.

thanks in advance


----------



## thegoldenboy

Tulbox said:


> Hi..I work for Knipex and am wondering why you cut off the grips? We they too skinny? did you put on larger 2 tone grips? Just curious since was are always trying to imporve our tools.
> 
> thanks in advance


He hasn't been active since Christmas of '08. I think the reason why he did it is right along with the answer of how many licks does it take to get the center of a Tootsie Pop, the world may never know. :thumbsup:


----------



## administr8tor

Tulbox said:


> Hi..I work for Knipex and am wondering why you cut off the grips? We they too skinny? did you put on larger 2 tone grips? Just curious since was are always trying to imporve our tools.
> 
> thanks in advance


It says in his post he used ideal brand grips, He probably was used to the feel?

And since you say you work for knipex, How about some awg 12 & 14 wire strippers?

I've got the end strippers because it's universal, How about the combination diagonal strippers in awg 12 & 14 sizes? or the needle nose strippers with comfort grip handle? Or a standard wire strippers like the competition has

So many more tools I will buy if they are made!!


----------



## bduerler

Tulbox said:


> Hi..I work for Knipex and am wondering why you cut off the grips? We they too skinny? did you put on larger 2 tone grips? Just curious since was are always trying to imporve our tools.
> 
> thanks in advance


It was probably a feel thing


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> It was probably a feel thing


Just jumping into this thread, without catching up at all here...

You know, on my Knipex 09 01 240 (red dipped grips) lineman pliers, I am still considering cutting them off and putting Klein's Tenite red grips on them. (Maybe they would not fit). The Knipex HANDLES (the steel) are noticeably thinner than Klein's, which makes them a little lighter, but puts more pressure on the hand when bearing down, while cutting material.

I don't know if Knipex sells aftermarket grips to attach.

Oh, after going back to my Klein J2000-9NE pliers (with undamaged cutting knives) for a couple weeks, they take a noticeable amount more force to cut through material than the Knipex 09-series lineman pliers. The Klein knives are good-and-long, like Knipex', they just seem not as sharp. Maybe a different sharpening angle? I know it's a balance between grinding too sharp an angle and having the blades too thin, versus having them TOO obtuse, and being more durable, yet not as 'sharp'. 

Just my observations...

bp


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> Just jumping into this thread, without catching up at all here...
> 
> You know, on my Knipex 09 01 240 (red dipped grips) lineman pliers, I am still considering cutting them off and putting Klein's Tenite red grips on them. (Maybe they would not fit). The Knipex HANDLES (the steel) are noticeably thinner than Klein's, which makes them a little lighter, but puts more pressure on the hand when bearing down, while cutting material.
> 
> I don't know if Knipex sells aftermarket grips to attach.
> 
> Oh, after going back to my Klein J2000-9NE pliers (with undamaged cutting knives) for a couple weeks, they take a noticeable amount more force to cut through material than the Knipex 09-series lineman pliers. The Klein knives are good-and-long, like Knipex', they just seem not as sharp. Maybe a different sharpening angle? I know it's a balance between grinding too sharp an angle and having the blades too thin, versus having them TOO obtuse, and being more durable, yet not as 'sharp'.
> 
> Just my observations...
> 
> bp


BP your back:thumbup: Well what one of the guys on this thread said is that the Klein grips don't fit but that the Ideal boil on grips do. Maybe its something worth looking into.


----------



## Rudeboy

I'm still using my knipex combos everyday that are pictured in the OP. 
I've had them for at least a year and a half now i guess.
Still very happy with them.


----------



## BP_redbear

Haha.

B.D. :

Yeah, I have been off the forum for a while. But, looks like I am back on the sauce (or the pipe).

"did I fire 5 rounds or 6?..." LOL, the punk would be screwed either way, 'cuz both my pistols have mags which hold 7 and 8, plus one in the tube. :laughing:


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> Haha.
> 
> B.D. :
> 
> Yeah, I have been off the forum for a while. But, looks like I am back on the sauce (or the pipe).
> 
> "did I fire 5 rounds or 6?..." LOL, the punk would be screwed either way, 'cuz both my pistols have mags which hold 7 and 8, plus one in the tube. :laughing:


:laughing: yea same here I just bought the Springfield XD in .45 and it holds 13+1:thumbup: I just decided to quote Dirty Harry because I am a Clint Eastwood fan:thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear

bduerler said:


> :laughing: yea same here I just bought the Springfield XD in .45 and it holds 13+1:thumbup: I just decided to quote Dirty Harry because I am a Clint Eastwood fan:thumbsup:


yeah, Clint's awesome and a classic!
...just a plain ol' park'ed 1911A1 and a smooth HK USP Compact, here (on record, anyway).
XD 45? That's probably the xd that I would get..


----------



## Jlarson

bduerler said:


> yea same here I just bought the Springfield XD in .45 and it holds 13+1


Thanks nice work, another weapon to add to the wish list. This forum is costing me money, between the cool new tools and now this. :laughing:


----------



## BP_redbear

Jlarson said:


> Thanks nice work, another weapon to add to the wish list. This forum is costing me money, between the cool new tools and now this. :laughing:


:thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk

I bought a pair of Knipex and some how managed to chip the cutters...very small but still annoying enough. They are nice but Im back on Kleins..I find the yellow handle ones with the crimper my go to set .I figure, If I get a year out of them im doing good. Less for *****...maybe six months of hard use.


----------



## bduerler

BP_redbear said:


> yeah, Clint's awesome and a classic!
> ...just a plain ol' park'ed 1911A1 and a smooth HK USP Compact, here (on record, anyway).
> XD 45? That's probably the xd that I would get..


Yea I love that dam gun. My friend bought one about 6 months ago and he let me shoot it at the gun range. The same day I went to Gander Mountain and ordered one:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler

Jlarson said:


> Thanks nice work, another weapon to add to the wish list. This forum is costing me money, between the cool new tools and now this. :laughing:


I know I am always broke because I keep buying new tools and guns and scuba gear and fishing gear and oakley sunglasses and I will stop...:jester:


----------



## JSpark

electricalperson said:


> i would never use anything thats spring loaded besides my tin snips. to me a spring loaded tool is cheap and crappy  knipex makes the best pliars ive used so far. one thing that would make them better is if they put a little crimper die on them. i dont really use bucanans that much anyway but if im working with fork terminals i have the klein crimper tool for that


They now make them with a crimper and fish tape puller I just got mine amazing pliers! 


Model number 09 12 240

http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1357&groupID=1362


----------



## Flectric

481apprentice said:


> Has anyone tried these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do they compare to kleins?


Aside opinion who makes the best pliers ( I believe Knipex does ) these are not Linemans Pliers they are Combination Pliers which are designed to turn bolts and nuts as well as clamping head, Linesmans are designed for leverage and power. Two totally differant pliers


----------



## chrisam16

I have had mine for two years and will never buy anything else. Attached is a picture of my pliers after I bit into a 120 Romex. Normally with all my kleins in the past after biting into a hot wire you throw them in the trash or use as a hammer. I am still using this set every day. If you look closely you will see the damage.


----------



## thegoldenboy

chrisam16 said:


> I have had mine for two years and will never buy anything else. Attached is a picture of my pliers after I bit into a 120 Romex. Normally with all my kleins in the past after biting into a hot wire you throw them in the trash or use as a hammer. I am still using this set every day. If you look closely you will see the damage.


Mine look exactly like that, except I cut through a fish tape.


----------



## Hippie

I think it has more to do with the amount of current that went thru them than the quality of the metal, enough of a fault will burn up anything


----------



## zwodubber

thegoldenboy said:


> Mine look exactly like that, except I cut through a fish tape.


I've cut one of my fishtapes a few times with mine also and they still work great


----------



## CanadianBrad

I bought a set of Klein Tools lineman pliers when I started my apprenticeship, the ones with the fish-tape puller on them(which has been a hand-saver). I've also built up a collection of 4 pairs of the Knipex Cobra pump pliers, which I like far better than the Channellocks ones. They seem to grip quite a bit better, and the slimmer head makes reaching into tighter spaces a little easier. They also seem to grab the locknuts on fittings a little tighter. As a bonus, the senior J-man I work with, a pretty old-school guy, doesn't like them at all, so he doesn't grab them out of my pouch. As a result, I've become a fan of Knipex stuff. Does anyone know if they make a set with a fish-tape puller?


----------



## thoenew

They do.


----------



## Strom

Having read this thread and all the good things about Knipex I decided to buy a pair of Knipex 09 11 240 over the Klein D2000-9NETP. 

Having used them for just over a month in resi/commercial the cutting surface is already marred from cutting a fish tape end and a piece of BX. In disbelief I asked a co-worker to cut the above with his Klein's, which he did, and with ease. He then cut the head of a wood screw in half without leaving a mark. 

Despite my fondness of German ingenuity I will not be purchasing another pair of Knipex Lineman pliers. 


:thumbdown:


----------



## cdnelectrician

Strom said:


> Having read this thread and all the good things about Knipex I decided to buy a pair of Knipex 09 11 240 over the Klein D2000-9NETP.
> 
> Having used them for just over a month in resi/commercial the cutting surface is already marred from cutting a fish tape end and a piece of BX. In disbelief I asked a co-worker to cut the above with his Klein's, which he did, and with ease. He then cut the head of a wood screw in half without leaving a mark.
> 
> Despite my fondness of German ingenuity I will not be purchasing another pair of Knipex Lineman pliers.
> 
> :thumbdown:


Klein still knows how to make a good pair of nines I just retired my old 2000's after 10 years of abuse


----------



## bubb_tubbs

My Knipex stuff is just fine after 6 months of abuse, longer than any Klein plier in my possession has lasted.

You probably shouldn't cut steel fish tape with any 9s, though. That's what bolt cutters are for.


----------



## beartp515

Strom said:


> Having read this thread and all the good things about Knipex I decided to buy a pair of Knipex 09 11 240 over the Klein D2000-9NETP.
> 
> Having used them for just over a month in resi/commercial the cutting surface is already marred from cutting a fish tape end and a piece of BX. In disbelief I asked a co-worker to cut the above with his Klein's, which he did, and with ease. He then cut the head of a wood screw in half without leaving a mark.
> 
> Despite my fondness of German ingenuity I will not be purchasing another pair of Knipex Lineman pliers.
> 
> :thumbdown:


I haven't noticed any problems with mine. I have mine for almost 2 years now. Cut everything under the sun, no problems.


----------



## Strom

If given the choice to carry around either bolt cutters and a pair of Knipex Lineman pliers , or , Klein's (that can do the job of bolt cutters) ... Ya, I'd choose the Klein's. 

It was the BX that did the most damage. Should I carry around bolt cutters to cut BX too?



bubb_tubbs said:


> My Knipex stuff is just fine after 6 months of abuse, longer than any Klein plier in my possession has lasted.
> 
> You probably shouldn't cut steel fish tape with any 9s, though. That's what bolt cutters are for.


----------



## mikeh32

My knipex hold up like a mofo! I smash the **** out them, and use them for everything. 

the only things that hold up, are my 40 year old Bell Systems Kleins. 

but they are built on a whole different level


----------



## TGGT

I own several lineman's, but I rarely find any use for them. I'd rather have a pair of good *****.


----------



## adroga

How do you pretwist?


----------



## TGGT

adroga said:


> How do you pretwist?


Why would you pretwist?


----------



## Vintage Sounds

TGGT said:


> Why would you pretwist?


Because pretwisting is awesome.


----------



## chewy

Can someone give me some history on New England style vs regular style pliers?


----------



## bubb_tubbs

Strom said:


> If given the choice to carry around either bolt cutters and a pair of Knipex Lineman pliers , or , Klein's (that can do the job of bolt cutters) ... Ya, I'd choose the Klein's.
> 
> It was the BX that did the most damage. Should I carry around bolt cutters to cut BX too?


Knipex makes a pair of 9" bolt cutters that are great for saving the edges cutting screws, nails and whatnot. How often do you find it neccessary to cut fish tape?! 

I doubt BX damaged them at all, given the amount I've cut and the overall abuse mine take. Three pairs of D2000s I own have worse cutting edges (can't cut pull string anymore because of rounding) than these do with lighter duty work.


----------



## Pompadour

i have had very good luck with the D2000's. i use the D2000 Lineman's and diagonals.


----------



## 99cents

I bought a pair of Knipex pliers today.

Goodbye, Klown Tools. We're getting a divorce. I don't love you anymore. There's somebody else. You just don't put out like you used to.


----------



## ponyboy

I actually got a free pair last week. I work at a place that can sell knipex under the John deere brand name.....
They aren't any more impressive or less impressive than any other linesmans I've ever owned


----------



## TGGT

I gotta say an apprentice bought those newer channellock lineman's. The fulcrum is smaller and closer to the cutters than the pair I own. I took 3, #10 stranded and it snipped them like butter. I didn't feel that "snap" I typically feel with other cutters either.

I'm dead set on getting myself a pair.


----------



## Starcraft

I been using knipex...cheaper and better than the blue handled journeyman kliens.( which after two years seem dull cutting mc compared to the knipex which are a year old but sharp still) ...everyone that ive let try them likes them...$40 at lowes...the knipex ***** are great too..one model has longer handles on it, I dont own a pair but they look likev theyll cut anything like butter


----------



## Abs salinas

Rudeboy said:


> I'm still using my knipex combos everyday that are pictured in the OP.
> I've had them for at least a year and a half now i guess.
> Still very happy with them.


Yes. The tool pictured is actually a combination plier not a linesmen. The difference is in the leverage. The actual linesmen are more top heavy and will be easier to work with (imho).but you can get by with combos. I use almost all knipix and my co workers use kliens and they are equal quality. Just preference. And knipex are cheaper at lowes or amazon.com.


----------



## samc

Curious as to what's the difference between the J2000s and D213 linesmans. 
I've seen both from two different people and don't see a difference. Personally I line the molded grips and the crimper so I'd probably go with a pair like these.


----------

